# Driving for another state.



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

Have a question for all you smart ones....
Today I saw an Uber driver with an out of state car license. Is that acceptable? Just wondering because I thought you had to be registered to drive for u er in the state you live.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Roxydrivet said:


> Have a question for all you smart ones.... Today I saw an Uber driver with an out of state car license. Is that acceptable? Just wondering because I thought you had to be registered to drive for u er in the state you live.


He was likely delivering a pax that he originally picked up from the state he is registered in.
You can deliver a pax into another state, but you will have to deadhead back into the state you are registered in before you can pick up a new pax.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Tried to log on to my uber app in Vegas and uber informed me I’m not eligible to drive in this area. Meanwhile lyft didn’t care.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hono driver said:


> Tried to log on to my uber app in Vegas and uber informed me I'm not eligible to drive in this area.


Are you registered to drive in the State of Nevada? If so, Nevada requires a State Business Licence to drive, but Las Vegas also requires an additional local business license to qualify as a ride share operator.


----------

